# Comment formater un disque sous OS 9?



## wax2907 (25 Octobre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde voila il y a quelque temps j'avais posé mon problème (je ne pouvais plus ouvrir les fichiers) ceci étant suremen du a la disparition de fichiers système. je suis muni d'un ibook donc mac os 9 et je vais aller demander le cd au magasin mais j'aurais quelques questions: tout d'abord le cd d'instalation suffit t-il pour formater le mac? est-ce compliquer?(je n'ai aucune notions en mac...)
merci d'avance


----------



## Casper (25 Octobre 2004)

C'est quand même bizarre que des fichiers système disparraissent ainsi, tous seuls! Cela ne m'est jamais arrivé sous Mac OS... Zarb... Enfin, j'ai pas suivi, donc je ne peux pas trop t'aider à ce propos. Mais à mon sens, ton système n'est pas foutu.
En ce qui concerne la réinstallation, tout se fait depuis le CD d'instal, pas de soucis. Après avoir démarré depuis ce CD (en démarrant en appuyant sur la touche C) tu y trouveras, dans le dossier utilitaires, un petit soft, "Outil disque dur". Il te permettra de formatter ton disque (et de la partitionner si ma mémoire est bonne, et si tu le désires). Ensuite tu n'as plus qu'à lancer l'installation de Mac OS 9.
Logiquement, tu devrais avoir ce CD. Il était livré avec ta machine.
Bonne réinstallation! Tu vas voir, t'en fais pas, c'est simple...


----------



## ZimZim (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour. Moi je te conseillerai un bon p'tit zapp de la PRAM (commande+option+P+R avec 4 sons de reboot et c'est ok), une reconstruction du bureau (commande+option) et une poubellisation de toutes tes préférences (eh oui, un peu chiant mais bon...). Si rien n'y fait, un démarrage sans les extensions (majuscule basse) pour un nouvel essai.

Perso, j'ai aussi une bizarerie à soumettre sous OS9 :

Impossible d'enregistrer un document autre part que sur le bureau! Impossible d'acceder au DD dans une boîte de dialogue, seul le bureau est accessible! Et encore plus incroyable : SimpleText permet un enregistrement dans un endroit choisi! Pourquoi avec SimpleText et pas avec les autres? J'ai vérifié mon partage de fichiers et ses autorisations, effectuer les p'tites manips' du dessus


----------



## wax2907 (29 Octobre 2004)

merci de vos réponses! , il n'y a cependant rien a faire j'aimerai trop formater car trop de prob sur le ibook, j'ai donc recu les cd(4!) cette aprem mais j'ai déjà un problème...donc lors du démarrage du ibook je maintient "c" et la, j'obtient une fenetre dans le but d'effacer le disque puis de restaurer le contenu original...., je met donc "macintosh hd" en "disque de destination" (je n'ai pas le choix) mais je ne peux pas appuyer sur restaurer!!! je vois juste dans la fenetre du bas "cette ordinateur ne gère pas cette configuration" comment faire???y'a t-il une solution???
ps: sous configuration, j'ai "ibook hd disc 1.dmg" 
svp besoin d'aide!


----------



## ÉricdeB (29 Octobre 2004)

wax2907 a dit:
			
		

> merci de vos réponses! , il n'y a cependant rien a faire j'aimerai trop formater car trop de prob sur le ibook, j'ai donc recu les cd(4!) cette aprem mais j'ai déjà un problème...donc lors du démarrage du ibook je maintient "c" et la, j'obtient une fenetre dans le but d'effacer le disque puis de restaurer le contenu original...., je met donc "macintosh hd" en "disque de destination" (je n'ai pas le choix) mais je ne peux pas appuyer sur restaurer!!! je vois juste dans la fenetre du bas "cette ordinateur ne gère pas cette configuration" comment faire???y'a t-il une solution???
> ps: sous configuration, j'ai "ibook hd disc 1.dmg"
> svp besoin d'aide!



Les 4 CD c'est bien pour une instal de Mac OS 9 hein!?
Ensuite, si tu veux formater le merdier, ne passe pas par la restauration! Formate, purement et simplement! T'as un utilitaire, sur le CD, fait pour, "Outil disque dur"...

Éric, et ensuite tu installes ton OS peinard!


----------



## wax2907 (29 Octobre 2004)

merci de ta réponse, oui les 4cd sont pour l'instal mais il y a que que cette utilitaire qui démare (celle du disque 1) et si je veu démarrer "Outil disque dur", je l'ai a la base sur le ibook je ne peux pas formater "macintosh hd" car "impossible d'initialiser le disque de démarrage donc c'est surement pour sa que l'application du cd qui veut ensuite réinstaller mac os 9 ne peux pas formater la partition comment faire dans ce cas pour formater macintosh hd sachant que c'est le disque de démarage???(dsl j'y connais rien en mac)
ps: je prefere passer par le cd qui va ensuite instaler mac os 9 automatiquement..


----------



## ÉricdeB (29 Octobre 2004)

wax2907 a dit:
			
		

> merci de ta réponse, oui les 4cd sont pour l'instal mais il y a que que cette utilitaire qui démare (celle du disque 1) et si je veu démarrer "Outil disque dur", je l'ai a la base sur le ibook je ne peux pas formater "macintosh hd" car "impossible d'initialiser le disque de démarrage donc c'est surement pour sa que l'application du cd qui veut ensuite réinstaller mac os 9 ne peux pas formater la partition comment faire dans ce cas pour formater macintosh hd sachant que c'est le disque de démarage???(dsl j'y connais rien en mac)
> ps: je prefere passer par le cd qui va ensuite instaler mac os 9 automatiquement..



Ah! Ben voui!!! J'ai compris d'où vient ton problème  
Tu ne peux évidemment pas formater un disque sur lequel tu as démarré!!! Logique!
Pour formater ton disque et installer ton OS, il faut démarrer *sur* le CD (tu redémarres avec la touche C enfoncée jusqu'à ce qu'il boote sur le CD). Ensuite tu utilises l'utilitaire présent sur le CD. Pis tu installes...
Bref, le disque dur doit être totalement inutilisé, indépendant de toi.

Éric, souvent un problème vient d'un truc archi couillon!


----------



## wax2907 (29 Octobre 2004)

merci encore mais c'est ce que j'avais fait au début!! je ne comprend plus rien donc en le faisant comme cela "maintenir c" l'application s'intitule "ASR" et j'ai donc une fenetre qui s'ouvre je choisi "macintosh hd" comme disque de déstination, la je vois "cette ordinateur ne gère pas cette configuration..." je regarde quelle est la configuration et je vois "ibook hd disc 1.dmg" que faire??? si vous avez une idée dites la svp


----------



## ÉricdeB (30 Octobre 2004)

wax2907 a dit:
			
		

> merci encore mais c'est ce que j'avais fait au début!! je ne comprend plus rien donc en le faisant comme cela "maintenir c" l'application s'intitule "ASR" et j'ai donc une fenetre qui s'ouvre je choisi "macintosh hd" comme disque de déstination, la je vois "cette ordinateur ne gère pas cette configuration..." je regarde quelle est la configuration et je vois "ibook hd disc 1.dmg" que faire??? si vous avez une idée dites la svp



Comprends pas bien...
Je pense que le soucis est archi simple, mais sans réellement "voir" c'est pas facile de comprendre.
Logiquement, en démarrant à partir du CD d'installation de Mac OS 9 tu devrais arriver sur un bureau normal, classique. Ensuite tu devrais pouvoir aller chercher l'utilitaire disque dans le CD, formatter le DD, installer, etc, etc.

Pour t'en dire plus on aurait besoin de captures d'écran, au moins, pour visualiser...

Éric


----------



## ice (30 Octobre 2004)

ZimZim a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Moi je te conseillerai un bon p'tit zapp de la PRAM (commande+option+P+R avec 4 sons de reboot et c'est ok), une reconstruction du bureau (commande+option) et une poubellisation de toutes tes préférences (eh oui, un peu chiant mais bon...). Si rien n'y fait, un démarrage sans les extensions (majuscule basse) pour un nouvel essai.
> 
> Perso, j'ai aussi une bizarerie à soumettre sous OS9 :
> 
> Impossible d'enregistrer un document autre part que sur le bureau! Impossible d'acceder au DD dans une boîte de dialogue, seul le bureau est accessible! Et encore plus incroyable : SimpleText permet un enregistrement dans un endroit choisi! Pourquoi avec SimpleText et pas avec les autres? J'ai vérifié mon partage de fichiers et ses autorisations, effectuer les p'tites manips' du dessus



À quoi sert de faire un zapp de la PRAM?


----------



## wax2907 (31 Octobre 2004)

je ne comprend pas donc pk tt cela ne marche pas pour moi, quand je rentre le cd1 en demarant a partir de celui-ci, je vois "mac os" et ensuite après chargement l'écran que je t'es parlé....et la je suis bloqué car "cette ordinateur ne gère pas cette configuration..." quand je coche "macintosh hd" donc par la suite je met "quitter", cela redemarre l'ordi...c'est ennervant que je n'arrive pas a formater ce ibook...
ps: j'ai remarqué que j'avais l' "outil disque dur" sur le ibook mais impossible de l'utiliser car j'ai démarrer a partir du disque mais cette outil n'est pas sur le cd...
n'y a t-il pas un aure moyen d'y arriver?


----------



## ice (31 Octobre 2004)

wax2907 a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprend pas donc pk tt cela ne marche pas pour moi, quand je rentre le cd1 en demarant a partir de celui-ci, je vois "mac os" et ensuite après chargement l'écran que je t'es parlé....et la je suis bloqué car "cette ordinateur ne gère pas cette configuration..." quand je coche "macintosh hd" donc par la suite je met "quitter", cela redemarre l'ordi...c'est ennervant que je n'arrive pas a formater ce ibook...
> ps: j'ai remarqué que j'avais l' "outil disque dur" sur le ibook mais impossible de l'utiliser car j'ai démarrer a partir du disque mais cette outil n'est pas sur le cd...
> n'y a t-il pas un aure moyen d'y arriver?


 Tu es sûr de bien démarrer avec le cd? Parce que là c'est vraiment bizarre.


----------



## ÉricdeB (31 Octobre 2004)

wax2907 a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprend pas donc pk tt cela ne marche pas pour moi, quand je rentre le cd1 en demarant a partir de celui-ci, je vois "mac os" et ensuite après chargement l'écran que je t'es parlé....et la je suis bloqué car "cette ordinateur ne gère pas cette configuration..." quand je coche "macintosh hd" donc par la suite je met "quitter", cela redemarre l'ordi...c'est ennervant que je n'arrive pas a formater ce ibook...
> ps: j'ai remarqué que j'avais l' "outil disque dur" sur le ibook mais impossible de l'utiliser car j'ai démarrer a partir du disque mais cette outil n'est pas sur le cd...
> n'y a t-il pas un aure moyen d'y arriver?



Soit tu n'as pas un bon CD d'instal Mac OS 9 (y'a toujours l'utilitaire disque, quoi qu'il arrive), soit tu ne démarres pas à partir du CD (mais j'en doute d'après ce que tu dis), soit... soit ben je ne sais pas!
Fais nous une capture d'écran montrant ton soucis!!! Une capture du bureau après redémarrage sur le SD, une capture du contenu de ce CD... Déjà on y verra plus clair. Là, sans "voir" on ne peut plus grand chose.
Par contre je reste persuadé qu'il ne s'agit que d'un problème simplissime! Masi sans voir...

Éric, comme St thomas quoi


----------



## ice (1 Novembre 2004)

ÉricdeB a dit:
			
		

> Soit tu n'as pas un bon CD d'instal Mac OS 9 (y'a toujours l'utilitaire disque, quoi qu'il arrive), soit tu ne démarres pas à partir du CD (mais j'en doute d'après ce que tu dis), soit... soit ben je ne sais pas!
> Fais nous une capture d'écran montrant ton soucis!!! Une capture du bureau après redémarrage sur le SD, une capture du contenu de ce CD... Déjà on y verra plus clair. Là, sans "voir" on ne peut plus grand chose.
> Par contre je reste persuadé qu'il ne s'agit que d'un problème simplissime! Masi sans voir...
> 
> Éric, comme St thomas quoi


 Oui mais est-ce qu'il sait comment faire une capture d'écran sous os 9, parce que honnêtement moi même je ne sais pas comment faire.


----------



## daffyb (2 Novembre 2004)

wax2907 a dit:
			
		

> merci de vos réponses! , il n'y a cependant rien a faire j'aimerai trop formater car trop de prob sur le ibook, j'ai donc recu les cd(4!) cette aprem mais j'ai déjà un problème...donc lors du démarrage du ibook je maintient "c" et la, j'obtient une fenetre dans le but d'effacer le disque puis de restaurer le contenu original...., je met donc "macintosh hd" en "disque de destination" (je n'ai pas le choix) mais je ne peux pas appuyer sur restaurer!!! je vois juste dans la fenetre du bas "cette ordinateur ne gère pas cette configuration" comment faire???y'a t-il une solution???
> ps: sous configuration, j'ai "ibook hd disc 1.dmg"
> svp besoin d'aide!


  Ya un truc qui me met la puce à l'oreille...
 1- C'est quoi comme iBook ?
 2- Combien de RAM ?

 Je vais vous dire ce que je pense.
 Tes CD de restauration comportent MacOS X et non pas MacOS9. Je dis peut-être une connerie, mais le fait que tu nous parles d'une configuration "ibook hd disk 1.*dmg*" m'intrigue.
 C'est pas un format apparu plutot avec MacOS X que MacOS 9 ?
 À méditer...


----------



## ÉricdeB (2 Novembre 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais est-ce qu'il sait comment faire une capture d'écran sous os 9, parce que honnêtement moi même je ne sais pas comment faire.



 
Pomme-alt-3 pour une capture d'écran générale et pomme-alt-4 pour capturer un endroit choisi en cadrant ce dernier... Les fichiers vont se mettre au tout premier niveau de ton disque dur.

Éric, ou sinon y'a l'aide de Mac OS qui peut te renseigner sur ce genre de choses.


----------



## ÉricdeB (2 Novembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous dire ce que je pense.
> Tes CD de restauration comportent MacOS X et non pas MacOS9. Je dis peut-être une connerie, mais le fait que tu nous parles d'une configuration "ibook hd disk 1.*dmg*" m'intrigue.
> C'est pas un format apparu plutot avec MacOS X que MacOS 9 ?
> À méditer...



Je pensais la même chose... D'autant plus que pour Mac OS 9 il n'y a qu'un seul CD d'instal.

Éric


----------



## ice (2 Novembre 2004)

Ok mais à quoi sert de faire un zapp de la PRAM?


----------

